# عمرو خالد تلميذ الكنيسه الانجليه في قصر الدوباره



## دانى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

كثيرا جدا كنت عندما اسمع عمرو خالد واسلوب وعظه كنت اقول انه متأثر جدا بالاسلوب البروتستانتي فاسلوب عمروا خالد كثير الشبه باسلوب الوعظ البروتستانتي كذلك اسلوب وحتي مفردات كلماته هي غريبه جدا عن الخطاب الاسلامي ولم يعتاد احد عن سماع مثل هذه المصلطحات ايضا اصبحنا نسمع كلمات ومصطلحات هي مسيحيه مئه في المئه وكنت اقول بالتاكيد هو قد سمع وقرء الكثير من العظات والكتب البروتستانت حتي خرج لنا بهذا الشكل وبالطبع جاءت مقاله بمجلة روزاليوسف لتؤكد لنا هذه الحقيقه وهي ان عمرو خالد قد تتلمذ في الكنيسه الانجليه قبل ان يبدء الوعظ وهذا ما يقوله المسلمون وليس نحن واعتقد ان هذا هو سر نجاح عمرو خالد بهذا الشكل لانه استخدم اسلوب مسيحي في وعظه وليس الاسلوب الاسلامي الذي اكد عمرو خالد انه لا يصلح لهذا الزمان او لهذه الاجيال وعجبييييييييييي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




المقال والرابط 

http://www.rosaonline.net/alphadb/article.asp?view=1843

ربنا معاكم


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

هاهاهاهاهاها أذا كان الأب سارق فماذا تنتظر من الأبن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ومحمد سرق من بولس الرسول و غيره و سرق من الحضارات و الأساطير و حتى التوراة و الأنجيل
و سرق أشياء كثيرة من البدع و الهرطقات و الديانات الوثنية
فماذا تتوقع من شخص صغير بالنسبة لمحمد يعتبر محمد قدوة له
وربنا يباركك حبيبى دانى


----------



## دانى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> هاهاهاهاهاها أذا كان الأب سارق فماذا تنتظر من الأبن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ومحمد سرق من بولس الرسول و غيره و سرق من الحضارات و الأساطير و حتى التوراة و الأنجيل
> و سرق أشياء كثيرة من البدع و الهرطقات و الديانات الوثنية
> فماذا تتوقع من شخص صغير بالنسبة لمحمد يعتبر محمد قدوة له
> وربنا يباركك حبيبى دانى


 
*اشكرك يا ريمون ربنا معاك ويبارك فى خدمتك*


----------



## قلم حر (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ألموضوع ...كنت ملاحظو من زمان ....بس مفيش دليل !
و ألآن هنا ألدليل .
شكرا أخ داني ...........أنت دائما متميز .
ألرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## دانى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*عمرو خالد انا رأي فيه من زمان انه يقدم اسلامي ليبرالي مُتحرر ، غير اسلام الأزهر الشريف ، وغير الإسلام الإصولي الإرهابي الخاص بالجماعات الإخوانية المُتطرفة . 

فهو يقدم اسلام مُتحرر يخرج به من قواعد التزمُت و الحَرام التي اعتاد المُسلم علي سماعها .
ولذا قد اُعجب به الشباب واحبوا كلاماته ومواعظه .
حتي انه في احدي حلقاته التليفزيونية قد سُئل عن الشات Chat هل هو حرام فأجاب بلا ، وقال طالما في شئ نافع ومفيد ، علي الرغم أن شيوخ الأزهر يُجرمونه ويُحرمونه ويعتبرونه من الخُلوة غير الشرعية .
عمرو خالد يُقدم اسلام مودرن غير حقيقي وغير موجود الا في عقله هو فقط .*


----------



## artamisss (29 أكتوبر 2006)

* متوقعين ايه من واحد عايش عمرة كله مع الانجليز برة  يعنى دارس وعارف وفاهم  ايه اساليب  الاقناع والحوار  وازاى تتامل فى الكون من حواليك  واثرة على نفسيه البنى ادمين ووووالخ 
الحاجات دى اتعلمها من برة  من الاجانب  يعنى زى ماقلتو طريقه بروتستاتنت اللى بيعلبوا على وتر النفسيه غالبا  والحواس  يقولك تامل وفكر  حاسس بايه بالسلام مش كده 
وو عارفين  ياريت احنا كمان نلحق نفوق  ونعرف نشد ولادنا تانى  باسلوب يجذبهم  زى ما التانيني  فاقوا من  غفوتهم*


----------



## Michael (29 أكتوبر 2006)

*موضوع هايل جداجدا

شكرا ليك وفعلا وبالصورة الخبر





*


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

انا سأترك التعليق على بعض الردود الجانبية واكتفي بالموضوع الاساسي 

انا لم اسمع كثيرا لهذا الي اسمه عمرو خالد 

لكن عندنا شيوخ لا اظن انه في احد يقدر يجاريهم في قوة الاسلوب 

حتى لو مع محاظرات من قبل 15 سنة


----------



## Fadie (29 أكتوبر 2006)

> *عمرو خالد انا رأي فيه من زمان انه يقدم اسلامي ليبرالي مُتحرر*


 
صدقنى انت قلت اللى انا عايز اقوله بالظبط


----------



## دانى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> انا سأترك التعليق على بعض الردود الجانبية واكتفي بالموضوع الاساسي
> 
> انا لم اسمع كثيرا لهذا الي اسمه عمرو خالد


 
سلام لك اخى نهج البلاغة

على قناة اقراء التلفزيونية


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

> سلام لك اخى نهج البلاغة
> 
> على قناة اقراء التلفزيونية



شفت قناة اهل البيت التلفزيوينة ؟

شفت قناة الانوار التلفزيونية ؟

شفت قناة الزهراء  التلفزيونية ؟ 

انا اعذرك لانك ما سمعت من قبل لاحد شيوخنا خطاب


----------



## ديديموس (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> شفت قناة اهل البيت التلفزيوينة ؟
> 
> شفت قناة الانوار التلفزيونية ؟
> 
> ...


يا جدع دي قنوات شيعية 
احنا بنتكلم عن السنة والوهابية ، ايه دخل الشيعة في الموضوع؟!!


----------



## dark111 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

السؤال 
انتوا مالكم اصلا بعمرو خالد 
اظن يعني حاجه مش تخصكم
وبعدين هو اي واحد اهبل يكتب كلام في جرنال تجيبوه


----------



## dark111 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

وبعدين كلامكم كله بينط منه الحقد والكره للأسلام والمسلمين
وجايين يتكلموا عن المحبه


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

انتو تقولو مسلمين و اسلام و اسلامي 

والشيعة معنيين بذلك


----------



## دانى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

dark111 قال:


> السؤال
> انتوا مالكم اصلا بعمرو خالد
> اظن يعني حاجه مش تخصكم
> وبعدين هو اي واحد اهبل يكتب كلام في جرنال تجيبوه


 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ديديموس (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> انتو تقولو مسلمين و اسلام و اسلامي
> 
> والشيعة معنيين بذلك


لا يا عم كتر خيرك 
لما نقول مسلمين سارقين ، مسلمين قاتلين ، مسلمين زناة ، الخ الخ ، يبقى بنقصد الوهابية والسنة .
ولا نذكر الشيعة إلا تحديدا 
فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

1- لما تقول مسملين فأنت عميت الكل .

2- ليس كل السنة زناة او سارقين او او .


----------



## دانى (29 أكتوبر 2006)

لو سمحتم احبة محدش يخرج عن الموضوع


----------



## ديديموس (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة;113848 قال:
			
		

> 1- لما تقول مسملين فأنت عميت الكل .
> 
> 2- ليس كل السنة زناة او سارقين او او .


1- لا بدون تعميم ، لأن ليس حولنا شيعة ولا نعرف حتى بماذا يؤمنون ، ولا نعرف غير السنة الذين يعتبرون أنفسهم مسلمين وكل ما عداهم كفار
2- اذا كانوا يتبعون أئمة الكفر أبو بكر وعمر وعثمان ، السارقون الزناة ، فما بالك بهم الآن ؟


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة;113812 قال:
			
		

> شفت قناة اهل البيت التلفزيوينة ؟
> 
> شفت قناة الانوار التلفزيونية ؟
> 
> ...




لا يا حبيبى أنا سمعت فى قناة كان أسمها على ما أتذكر الفرات وكان شعار القناة بالأخضر وكان دائما بيجى عليها شيخ وشه كشر بيقول كلام مش مفهوم و بيكفر الكل و بيشتم فى المسيحين و المسلمين غير الشيعة علشان كده سمعت أنهم شالو المحطة


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

اولا انت منت عارف كوعك من بوعك 

وتقول ان الكلام غير مفهوم  

وانت لم تذكر حتى اسم الشيخ هذا 

وقصتك جدا غريبة  لان قناة الفرات تدعو الى التقريب لا التكفير 

وهي لا زالت قائمة و لم تختفي منذ قيامها 

وهذي القناة ليست دينية  

صحيح ان كل قنوات الشيعة حتى الغير دينية مثل المنار و الكوثر و الفرات  يغلب يغلب عليها احيانا الطابع الديني

ولكن لا زال كلامك من غير ادلة 

وانت نفسك تقول انك منت فاهم شئ !

عموما شاهد قناة اهل البيت و احكم


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> اولا انت منت عارف كوعك من بوعك
> 
> وتقول ان الكلام غير مفهوم
> 
> ...




مش برده الفرات شعارها أخضر؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين هو أنا هحفظلك أسمه كمان
هو كان راجل عجوز عنيه طالعة برة راسه و عامل زى الميت المتحرك


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

هل تقصد هذا  http://www.al-waeli.org 

؟


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> هل تقصد هذا  http://www.al-waeli.org
> 
> ؟




هو ده الله ينور عليك عرفت أزاى؟؟؟


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

طيب خد لك فرة على محاظراته وقول  لي اي وحدة

او اذا تقدر تقول شنو الموضوع الي كان يتكلم عنه


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة قال:


> طيب خد لك فرة على محاظراته وقول  لي اي وحدة
> 
> او اذا تقدر تقول شنو الموضوع الي كان يتكلم عنه




أنا مش متابعه حبيبى و بعدين أنا كنت بقلب فى القنوات لقيته بيتكلم بالصدفة فسمعت شوية من نص الكلام و قلبت
ده غير أنى مبفهمش أى لهجة غير المصرى "العامية"
بس أنا ممكن أفهم بعض الكلام مش كله
يعنى لو كلمتنى بالعراقى مثلا هتنح:t33: 
ومش هعرف نص اللى بتقوله أيه


----------



## نهج البلاغة (29 أكتوبر 2006)

الشيخ هذا عراقي الاصل 

ما تقول لي شنو الي سمعته او الي فهمته بالضبط


----------



## ماجنيتو (29 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مش عارف انكم بتتكلمو عن عمرو خالد كانة بيمثل المسلمين كلهم اولا عمرو خالد لما يقوم بعمل اعلانات لقناة فضائية يبقي خلاص وغير كدة الاخ الي من الادارة الي خايف ان اي واحد يحط لينك لمواقع اسلامية احب اقولة انت خايف لية من الينكات دي زي مانتو بتقولو انتو صح والمسلمين كفرة ومش صح يبقي تخاف لية ولا خايف من ان الناس تقرا وتستفسر وتعرف الحق وارجو عدم حذف المشاركة


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ماجنيتو قال:


> انا مش عارف انكم بتتكلمو عن عمرو خالد كانة بيمثل المسلمين كلهم اولا عمرو خالد لما يقوم بعمل اعلانات لقناة فضائية يبقي خلاص وغير كدة الاخ الي من الادارة الي خايف ان اي واحد يحط لينك لمواقع اسلامية احب اقولة انت خايف لية من الينكات دي زي مانتو بتقولو انتو صح والمسلمين كفرة ومش صح يبقي تخاف لية ولا خايف من ان الناس تقرا وتستفسر وتعرف الحق وارجو عدم حذف المشاركة




هاهاهاها تصدق بالله أنت شكلك بتحب تهزر طيب أيه رأيك أنى أنا نفسى أنك تقرأ كل كتب دينك و القرآن بتمعن و فهم و صدقنى من غير ما حد يقولك حاجة أنت نفسك هتسيب دينك وبكرة نتقابل


----------



## Scofield (29 أكتوبر 2006)

نهج البلاغة;113995 قال:
			
		

> الشيخ هذا عراقي الاصل
> 
> ما تقول لي شنو الي سمعته او الي فهمته بالضبط




اللى فهمته من كلامه أنه بيكفر المسيحين و المسلمين الغير شيعة
حتى أديلك أمارة على صدق كلامى
صورة البرنامج بتاعه وحشة و مش واضحة شبه الأفلام الفيديو القديمة ألوانها و صوتها مش حلوين وفيهم نغمشة


----------



## elsadawey (29 أكتوبر 2006)

بإحترام شديد وباختصار عمرو خالد واسلوبه الشاذ لم ينجح غير في جذب الشباب التافه والسطحي اللي مش عارف حاجه خالص ولا فاهم اي حاجه في دينه اطلاقا واي مسلم فاهم دينه صح وقاري في دينه لا يمكن يعجبه عمرو خالد ولا اي حاجه من اللي بيقولها والمسلمين القاريين الكويسيين بيقولوا عليه الممثل نجم السنما ونجم الشباك 
ودمتم بخير


----------



## elsadawey (29 أكتوبر 2006)

يا أخ عبدو من حق ريمون يقول رأيه في الراجل وانت من حقك ترفضه لكن اللي مش من حقه انه يتهم شخص بالسرقه وهو ما يعرفوش ولا يعرفش عنه اي حاجه والا يجيب الدليل انه سرق ويعرضه وانت كمان مش من حقك تشتمه ما تصلحش غلط بغلط يا عبدو كل واحد حر في معتقداته وافكاره وبرده الطرف التاني من حقه يوافق او يعترض لكن مش من حقه ولا من حقك انه يهين نبي او رسول ولا انت من حقك تشتمه هو حر يفكر زي ما هو عايز وانت حر اقبل او ارفض بس بأسلوب احسن من كده


----------



## نهج البلاغة (30 أكتوبر 2006)

> اللى فهمته من كلامه أنه بيكفر المسيحين و المسلمين الغير شيعة
> حتى أديلك أمارة على صدق كلامى
> صورة البرنامج بتاعه وحشة و مش واضحة شبه الأفلام الفيديو القديمة ألوانها و صوتها مش حلوين وفيهم نغمشة



انا اعرف الشيخ جيدا و اعرف اسلوبه 

هو لا يكفر احدا من المسلمين ابدا  بل بالعكس دائما يدعو الى الوحدة 

واما المسيحيين فهو نادرا اذا ذكرهم بشئ 

اغلب محاظراته  يبدأ بأية من القران الكريم  وهي الي تدور حولها المحاظرة 


يبدو انك لم تكن تشاهد حتى 5 دقائق من المحاظرة 

ولم تعلم ما هو موضوع المحاظرة او كان يتكلم عن ايش 

فكيف حكمت عليه !!


----------



## abdo2s (1 نوفمبر 2006)

يا جماعه من الواضح ان ما حدش بيتكلم عن علم كله بيتكلم عن جهل 
انت بتكلم عن عمرو خالد وبتقول انه بيجذب الشباب التافه بس وانت اصلا شكلك كده ولا سمعته ولا تعرف هو بيقول ايه اصلا
وازاى انت تعرف انه بيقول كلام بيكفر المسحين ولا المسلمين هو انت بتسمع برنامجه بانتظام 
ولا انت اصلا تعرف حاجه عن الدين الاسلامى علشان تقول ان الراجل بيكفر ولا ما بيكفرش 
وبعدين البنى ادم الى اسمه ريمون ده سافل وقليل الادب انا ما يهمنيش رأيه ولا رأى غيره مادام الرأى ده من واحد مش فاهم حاجه 
وبعدين مفيش حاجه اسمها يقل ادبه وبعد كده نقول حريه التعبير عن الرأى وبعدين الى هو اتهمه بالسرقه ده نبى ورسول من عند الله مش واحد عادى 
ولما نتكلم فى معتقدات دينيه يبقى لازم نحترم الى بنتكلم عنهم دول 
من غير قله ادب وسفاله ومن غير جهل وهمجيه وخلاص


----------



## كميل حميسه (4 نوفمبر 2006)

لولا القتح الإسلامي لما قامت للأقباط في مصر قائمة


----------



## كميل حميسه (4 نوفمبر 2006)

برافو عليك ياعبده أقحمتهم بالرأي السديد


----------



## mai (10 نوفمبر 2006)

أخواني واخواتى اصدرت مجلة روز اليوسف في عددها الاسبوعى على غلافها كاتبة كلام سخيف جدا عن الأستاذ عمرو خالد وطبعا معروف أهداف النوعية دي من الصحافة فليس غريبا عليهم أن نجد هذا الكلام فالنهاردة بقى من الوارد إن إحنا نلاقى تطاول على الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم
ولكن ما أطلبه منكم إننا نقاطع هذه النوعية من المجلات والجرائد ولا يدفعكم حب الأستاذ عمرو لشرائها ومعرفه ما فيها فهذا هو ما يريدونه فان هذه المجلات والجرائد لا تستحق ثمنها أصلا وحتى لا تصبح عادة عندهم لو العدد إتباعت بأعداد كبيرة 
وعشان كده أرجوكم ماتشتروش المجلة وحاولوا تبلغوا اكتر عدد ممكن انه مايشتريهاش
والله المستعان على ما تصفون


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (12 نوفمبر 2006)

عندما أحترق منزلي كله صار لي أن أرى قمر الليل دون حاجز بيننا !!

أن مجتمعا يدجّن ثواره يكسب سلامته لكنه يخسر مستقبله؟؟.

 .. أنت بحاجة الى كل شي  لكي تصنع عالما لكن ذرة واحده تفنيه !!! فثمن الأحترا م أصبح اليوم بالمحاكاة !!! حكمة قالها حكيم ولم ينطق بغيرها منذ أصبح غريبا عن نفسه ....


----------



## Scofield (13 نوفمبر 2006)

abdo2s قال:


> يا جماعه من الواضح ان ما حدش بيتكلم عن علم كله بيتكلم عن جهل
> انت بتكلم عن عمرو خالد وبتقول انه بيجذب الشباب التافه بس وانت اصلا شكلك كده ولا سمعته ولا تعرف هو بيقول ايه اصلا
> وازاى انت تعرف انه بيقول كلام بيكفر المسحين ولا المسلمين هو انت بتسمع برنامجه بانتظام
> ولا انت اصلا تعرف حاجه عن الدين الاسلامى علشان تقول ان الراجل بيكفر ولا ما بيكفرش
> ...




أولا أذا أنا سافل كما تقول فمش أسفل من أسفل الخلق نبيك عابد الأوثان
ولا أله الأسلام القواد يا بتاع اللمم و رضاعة الكبير و الحك:t33: 
ثانيا و ده الأهم رســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولك حرامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
جدا
و نصــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاب كبير جدا جدا


----------



## ororniny (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا شايفة حاجة مهمة جداً أن لازم علشان تقنع اللى قصادك ما تقولش كلام وخلاص لازم تحط له البرهان والدليل وده لازمه دراسة متعمقة وناس دارسة دين مقارن وتعرف ترد على أى حاجة وأن ما كنش عندك العلم دة فمفيد أنك تقرأ كتب وتسمع وتشوف قنوات  دين مقارن وإن شاء الله أنا حأحاول أبعت لكم لينك يرد على مقولة أنه لولا الفتح الإسلامى ما قامت للمسيحية قائمة  ولكن الرد المبدئى أن بعد ما المسلمين دخلوا مصر كانوا أما يجبروا المسيحيين على دفع الجزية وهى مبالغ كبيرة جداً ( سرقة مقنعة) أو اللى على قده ومش معاه فلوس بيموت وطبعاً ده كلام مسجله التاريخ والأخوة المسلمين بيحوروه لكن لو فى عين محايدة ترى فالحقيقة موجودة فى كتب التاريخ*


----------



## بنت مسلمة (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> أولا أذا أنا سافل كما تقول فمش أسفل من أسفل الخلق نبيك عابد الأوثان
> ولا أله الأسلام القواد يا بتاع اللمم و رضاعة الكبير و الحك:t33:
> ثانيا و ده الأهم رســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــولك حرامـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى
> كبيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
> ...



ازاى دة يحصل يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ازاى دة يتقال ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هى دى الديمقراطية .. هوة دة الأدب .. هية دى التربية ..حقيقى منتدى عظيم

نبينا نحن أسفل الخلق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ .. لا اله الا الله ..

فلتعلم ان الله سوف يجازيك أسوأ جزاء على ذلك ليس لى أن أقول سوا حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيك وفى كل من يشتم ويسب رسول الله وحبيب الله الكريم 

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلى العظيم .. كم انا حزينة عليك على ما ستراه من خسف وذل وبركان غضب فى الآخرة وأكيد أكيد ستذكرنى ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mery (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اقلك ايه يا ءختي فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه

بس داني بجد مهضوم  حاطط مقال بضحك هههههه و لما تدور في اللينك متلقيش حاجه ههههه

ربنى يهديك


----------



## دانى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

mery قال:


> اقلك ايه يا ءختي فاقد الشيء لا يعطيه
> 
> بس داني بجد مهضوم حاطط مقال بضحك هههههه و لما تدور في اللينك متلقيش حاجه ههههه
> 
> ربنى يهديك


.
كلمة فى سرك علشان شكلك وحش 

اللينك كان من حوالى شهر ومجلة روزال يوسف بتنزل كل اسبوع 

انت الى جيت متاخر

الكتابة الى مكتوبة عندك هى الى فى المقال

سلام


----------



## mery (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اسفه داني مختش بالي 
بس بجد مهضوم هههههههه

هو لعمرو خالد اعداء حتى من المسلمين و مش جديده كلام ضدو بس .

في الاول والاخير ربنى يهديك.
تحيه ليك


----------

